# ¿Transistores rotos?



## FranCasas (Ago 7, 2015)

Tengo un dispensador de agua caliente y fria de los que funcionan con una celda peltier. Resulta que a alguien se le cayo agua y al circuito se le quemo una pista.
Pues bien, por ahora los 4 primeros diodos estan en corto, se los he cambiado(1n4007) pero no hace nada. Sospecho de los transistores d13005md, porque entre la pata 1 y 2 dan corto. He estado mirando por ahi y no encuentro repuestos.
Tengo algunos d13007 por ahi pero la gente dice que no traen diodos damper como los 13005. 
Mis preguntas son, ¿que son los diodos dumper? ¿puedo hacer algo con los 13007? ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 7, 2015)

son transistores con un diodo interno que solportaba alto voltaje se usa para el amortiguamiento pero yo recuerdo que estaban presentes en etapas inductivas de los T.V en la etapa Horizontal.

lo que si se me hace raro es que este presente en un peltier pues un peltier no es inductivo ni resistivo es mas bien un semiconductor.

me imagino que esos transistores forman un puente H deben ser 4 de potencia y 4 transistores que exitan a los 4 de pontencia.

asi el peltier puede enfriar o calentar .

seria cuestion de revisar la datasheet de los transistores y ver cual puede remplazarlo


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 7, 2015)

no, el peltier no se usa para calentar porque en el lado caliente lleva un disipador, ademas para eso la maquina ya lleva una resistencia independiente.
Por otro lado, solo lleva dos transistores d13005md


----------



## palurdo (Ago 8, 2015)

Si es una peltier típica como la tec1-12706, esta va a 12V (se usa en neveras portátiles y dispensadores de agua, etc.) así que los 13005 se usan seguramente en una fuente conmutada en configuración de semipuente. Puedes usar tranquilo los 13007.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2015)

Hola a todos , si los transistores de potenzia d13005 estan en curto eso seguramente haceria fundir lo fusible de entrada de RED AC o estropiar lo resistor NTC responsable por bajar la curriente de carga inicial de los capacitores electroliticos de la fuente o mismo los 4 diodos rectificadores de entrada AC. 
!Fuerte abrazo y bueno mantenimiento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 8, 2015)

Por otro lado si no trae diodo Damper, podes agregar el diodo por fuera! (de colector a emisor) preferentemente un diodo rápido común, que soporte corriente cercana a la del trabajo del transistor y también de un voltaje igual o mas alto! aunque los 13007 son mucho mejores de los 05 y tal vez ni los necesite, las precauciones jamas están de mas!


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 8, 2015)

tengo algunos diodos 1n4007, cual es la polaridad para colocarlos en colector y emisor de los 13007?
Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> tengo algunos diodos 1n4007, cual es la polaridad para colocarlos en colector y emisor de los 13007?
> Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas!!!!


!OJO! lo diodo 1N4007 no te sirve porque su tienpo de recuperación es demasiado lento , asi es nesesario enplear lo tipo UF4007 o FR107 que son adecuados a andar en altas frequenzias de conmutación (decenas de KHz).
!Fuerte abrazo y bueno mantenimiento !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 9, 2015)

ya tengo dos fr 107, ahora como van puestos?
EDIT: van el positivo en el colector y el negativo en el emisor no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 9, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> ya tengo dos fr 107, ahora como van puestos?
> EDIT: van el positivo en el colector y el negativo en el emisor no?


Anodo del diodo es conectado a lo emissor del  respectivo transistor , Catodo del diodo  es conectado en lo colector 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 9, 2015)

Todo hecho, 13007 colocados, diodos colocados, 1n4007 reemplazados y sigue sin funcionar.
Tiene dos condensadores de 100 uf un condensador de poliester, otro electrolitico pequeño, resistencias, y con la segunda parte del circuito esta conectado solamente por dos transformadores pequeños y un condensador de 1 nf. 
Alguna idea de lo que puede ser?? Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 9, 2015)

Vale lo he comprobado y al transformador principal no le llega ni un voltio.


----------

